# A neat invention



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just saw this video on YouTube for the first time. 
May be you already saw it.
I really like this invention.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I SO need this. I just tried my hand at making a drawer and I really need this tool. I wonder if there would be a way to do it on a router table. The other thing is, to make it cheaper, you could use a 6" dado and custom blade instead of the 8".


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/98634

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think it is on the market yet, is it?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, isn't that as handy as a pocket on a shirt!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, Bert : )


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am still saving up for one of these:


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe I don't get it. The gap caused because of the thickness of his prototype blade. That can be corrected to match the radius of HIS dado stack. What about everybody else's dado stack? To me this means if you were to buy the cutter head it may or may not work with your dado stack. Seems like it would be easier to machine some cutters for a molding head that does it all.

Cutters that would fit this:


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

What he is saying is that he needs the company to fit the custom blade to the dado. If he patents it then he will probably make a line of moulder bits and a dado that is set for that particular blade.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> What he is saying is that he needs the company to fit the custom blade to the dado. If he patents it then he will probably make a line of moulder bits and a dado that is set for that particular blade.
> 
> - Sanderguy777


So your saying it will be a complete set? (makes sense)
I never heard him talk about making a line of molder bits, did I miss that or are you just saying he probably will?


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm just saying, if it where me, I would do that. I would at least have the dado set available. Maybe not a set, but that would work too….. If you could make it affordable. I have no idea what that stuff costs but I could imagine $400 between the custom blade and the dado. If it were me I would make an 8" and a 6" set, so people would have an option.


----------

